# Newbie from the UK



## KarenCx (Nov 11, 2012)

Hey guys! Ive just recently moved to HK and looking for some friends to chill out with at the weekend, dinner, drinking, cinema etc. I am 23, female, speak English and can understand Cantonese but replying is a bit iffy. Working here as an English teacher and loving it so far but the weekends have been a bit depressing with no socialising. Would love to meet some nice new people


----------



## e2thumper (Aug 1, 2012)

KarenCx said:


> Hey guys! Ive just recently moved to HK and looking for some friends to chill out with at the weekend, dinner, drinking, cinema etc. I am 23, female, speak English and can understand Cantonese but replying is a bit iffy. Working here as an English teacher and loving it so far but the weekends have been a bit depressing with no socialising. Would love to meet some nice new people



Hi there! Welcome to Hong Kong! We have a group of expats, most of them are nearer to your age but we are all fun and there's always someone to hang out with. let me know if you're interested. My name is Chris btw, I'm currently out on travel but return to HK this weekend. My cell is 6494 3194.. give me a shout or reply here
Thanks!


----------



## holly920 (Nov 17, 2012)

KarenCx said:


> Hey guys! Ive just recently moved to HK and looking for some friends to chill out with at the weekend, dinner, drinking, cinema etc. I am 23, female, speak English and can understand Cantonese but replying is a bit iffy. Working here as an English teacher and loving it so far but the weekends have been a bit depressing with no socialising. Would love to meet some nice new people


Hi there, I am 25/f and I just came back to Hong Kong not long ago from the UK, I work as an english teacher here too, would be nice to catch up with you


----------



## KarenCx (Nov 11, 2012)

e2thumper said:


> Hi there! Welcome to Hong Kong! We have a group of expats, most of them are nearer to your age but we are all fun and there's always someone to hang out with. let me know if you're interested. My name is Chris btw, I'm currently out on travel but return to HK this weekend. My cell is 6494 3194.. give me a shout or reply here
> Thanks!


Hey Chris thanks for the reply! Are there nights where groups of people meet together or do I need to find individuals? Im such a newbie to this but always up for meeting new people


----------



## KarenCx (Nov 11, 2012)

holly920 said:


> Hi there, I am 25/f and I just came back to Hong Kong not long ago from the UK, I work as an english teacher here too, would be nice to catch up with you


Hey! How are you? Where abouts do you live? It would be great to meet up with a fellow english teacher! I work Tuesdays-Saturdays but can always meet up after work. Sometimes im in need of a drink after lol. Hopefully we can arrange something. Let me know


----------



## holly920 (Nov 17, 2012)

KarenCx said:


> Hey! How are you? Where abouts do you live? It would be great to meet up with a fellow english teacher! I work Tuesdays-Saturdays but can always meet up after work. Sometimes im in need of a drink after lol. Hopefully we can arrange something. Let me know


I live in Kowloon but I work on the island. I work Mon-Sat. We can always have a drink after work. Let me know where you work and we can meet up somewhere near our offices.


----------



## KarenCx (Nov 11, 2012)

holly920 said:


> I live in Kowloon but I work on the island. I work Mon-Sat. We can always have a drink after work. Let me know where you work and we can meet up somewhere near our offices.


I work in Hung Hom but live in Tseung Kwan O. I get the ferry from North Point so could easily mtr it to anywhere in HK island! Have you got whatsapp? Can chat there easier if you do


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Please do not put your personal contact details on this forum.. in any format.. it will be deleted,

Regular contributors to the forum have a private message facility 

Thanks
Maiden


----------



## tlamvip (Apr 16, 2012)

KarenCx said:


> Hey guys! Ive just recently moved to HK and looking for some friends to chill out with at the weekend, dinner, drinking, cinema etc. I am 23, female, speak English and can understand Cantonese but replying is a bit iffy. Working here as an English teacher and loving it so far but the weekends have been a bit depressing with no socialising. Would love to meet some nice new people


Hey! This is my second stay in HK. I'm from California. Currently living in Tai Koo area. Just in the making if launching my own startup here. 

Message me people. Lets all hang out.


----------



## e2thumper (Aug 1, 2012)

KarenCx said:


> Hey Chris thanks for the reply! Are there nights where groups of people meet together or do I need to find individuals? Im such a newbie to this but always up for meeting new people



Karen, we have groups out almost every night.. just depends who is around. send me a text and ill let you know...


----------



## moocher (Nov 20, 2012)

Hello... I move to HK on Friday from the UK- are you guys going out at the weekend? would be good to meet...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello posters

Would no one like to tell us about life in HK?
Places to visit? 

Could someone post all the essential phone numbers.. police ambulance, gas, electricity water springs to mind.. 

anything that you think would be to someone that has just landed.. but no advertising please.. 

Regular posters to the forum can recommend a service but new posters may not. 

Maiden


----------



## Dutch_guy (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi, I am dutch, 30/m, married, currently here for work and looking for some nice people to socialize this weekend. Let me know!


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hello posters
> 
> Would no one like to tell us about life in HK?
> Places to visit?
> ...


emergency number is 999 as it is in the uk.(all the operators speak english and cantonese) Water,gas and electric depend on which provider and which area you are in.
HK Tourist board is always a good source of info for both tourists and expats
also look at these links

Useful Numbers | Hong Kong Tourism Board

Useful Numbers for Hong Kong - Hong Kong Emergency Numbers, Emergency Telephone Numbers for Hongkong

Useful Telephone Numbers

The cyclone info number is one to note. During a cyclone, when the No.8 signal (8 can be bad...10 is a direct hit and stay indoors) goes up, everything shuts down (bus, rail and taxis..shops and business)


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

emergency number is 999 as it is in the uk.(all the operators speak english and cantonese) Water,gas and electric depend on which provider and which area you are in.
HK Tourist board is always a good source of info for both tourists and expats
also look at these links

Useful Numbers | Hong Kong Tourism Board

Useful Numbers for Hong Kong - Hong Kong Emergency Numbers, Emergency Telephone Numbers for Hongkong

Useful Telephone Numbers

The cyclone info number is one to note. During a cyclone, when the No.8 signal (8 can be bad...10 is a direct hit and stay indoors) goes up, everything shuts down (bus, rail and taxis..shops and business)


Places to visit: Golden hill in Kowloon and see the monkeys, Ocean Park for marine life, Sok Ku Wan for seafood, Victoria peak for the sights and photo chances, Sha Tin for the riverside walk, Clearwaterbay for swimming or scuba, the Po lam monastry on Lantau, Temple st. night market in Tsim Sha tsui, the Ladie's market in Fa Yuen st, mongkok. Stanley market.

and THAT is only taking a reserved view.

Mundane things like...can you get the food you like?..... any type you want. Can yo drink the tap water...yes, but I didn't(to me it tasted like chorline). Public transport is cheap and plentiful, just be aware that ferries and MTR (underground) shut down around midnight.


----------



## Jimmy.C (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi there. I'm Jimmy, im local n live in aberdeen, i would like to meet some friend here who can speak english with me, just wanna to have more practise for speaking, did u interest to have a language exchange ??


----------



## KarenCx (Nov 11, 2012)

moocher said:


> Hello... I move to HK on Friday from the UK- are you guys going out at the weekend? would be good to meet...


Yeah im meeting another girl for a few drinks. Message me if you wanna come out! The more the merrier!


----------



## KarenCx (Nov 11, 2012)

tlamvip said:


> Hey! This is my second stay in HK. I'm from California. Currently living in Tai Koo area. Just in the making if launching my own startup here.
> 
> Message me people. Lets all hang out.


We are going for drinks tonight. Let me know of you wanna join!


----------

